# SMDC Batch 0f 2015-2020



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

Anyone here who got accepted in Shalamar Medical and Dental College???


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

I got accepted but will not be going to SMDC.


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

ohhhhkay.......
:thumbsup:


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

I did and I'm going :thumbsup:


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

So am I !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr21 (Nov 24, 2013)

me too :thumbsup:


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

Soo. What do we expect on 7th? Its going to be the orientation day right? What do we expect? We dont bring any books do we?


----------



## nyamat (Oct 23, 2015)

why


----------



## Weltschmerz (Nov 27, 2015)

Me, IA!


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

Queenbee said:


> Soo. What do we expect on 7th? Its going to be the orientation day right? What do we expect? We dont bring any books do we?


I dont think they expect us to bring any books on the 1st day of school.BTW I have noooo idea which books to buy.


----------



## Weltschmerz (Nov 27, 2015)

MaK96 said:


> I dont think they expect us to bring any books on the 1st day of school.BTW I have noooo idea which books to buy.


Yeah, pretty sure they won't. 
It's going to take us a while to get the right stuff, anyway. 
I just hope that, because the classes are starting almost a month later than the public sector colleges, they won't rush things TOO much.


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

Weltschmerz said:


> Yeah, pretty sure they won't.
> It's going to take us a while to get the right stuff, anyway.
> I just hope that, because the classes are starting almost a month later than the public sector colleges, they won't rush things TOO much.


If u dont mind me asking can u tell me your aggregate?
also are u a local candidate???


----------



## Weltschmerz (Nov 27, 2015)

MaK96 said:


> If u dont mind me asking can u tell me your aggregate?
> also are u a local candidate???


No problem, lol.
My aggregate's 84 and yes, I'm a local candidate.


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

Ok so it's Orientation Day on the 5th of December.
We have to come with our parents at 10:30.
That's what it says in the text i received.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

I got the call letter mbbs of Shalamar.....but I've already submitted fee in FMH


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

AhmadT said:


> I got the call letter mbbs of Shalamar.....but I've already submitted fee in FMH


So you're choosing FMH??


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

MaK96 said:


> So you're choosing FMH??


Yupp because I don't see much of a difference between the two tbh


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

AhmadT said:


> Yupp because I don't see much of a difference between the two tbh


Good Luck :thumbsup::thumbsup:
( i heard that the ragging scene is pretty ON there)


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

MaK96 said:


> Good Luck :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> ( i heard that the ragging scene is pretty ON there)


Thanksss

Lol no so far the ragging is minimal


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

And what about the ragging scene in Shalamar? Should i be scared?


----------



## Weltschmerz (Nov 27, 2015)

Queenbee said:


> And what about the ragging scene in Shalamar? Should i be scared?


I honestly don't think Shalamar's very....ragging-friendly. Just a hunch. 
But who knows. We'll find out on the 7th. 
At the very least, it should be milder than the ragging the government medical colleges walai have to put up with.


----------



## Dr21 (Nov 24, 2013)

Guys I attended the orientation today and missed my 1st week planner.
I will get it on 7th, but can anyone plz let me know the schedule for the 7th Dec Monday.
And plz also let me know, what will be routinely college timings.
Thank you


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

Dr21 said:


> Guys I attended the orientation today and missed my 1st week planner.
> I will get it on 7th, but can anyone plz let me know the schedule for the 7th Dec Monday.
> And plz also let me know, what will be routinely college timings.
> Thank you


Me too!!:!::!:
They didn't give anything till 1:45 so I left bcz my parents had something to do.......

- - - Updated - - -



Weltschmerz said:


> I honestly don't think Shalamar's very....ragging-friendly. Just a hunch.
> But who knows. We'll find out on the 7th.
> At the very least, it should be milder than the ragging the government medical colleges walai have to put up with.


that's what I have heard
Also Girls ragging is pretty mediocre compared to guy stuff.......idk just what i have heard.


----------



## Dr21 (Nov 24, 2013)

I left at 1:45 too, after convocation. I guess they handed over at the start of the event, as the event ended at 1:30. I was told by Student Affairs that I will get it on monday. And the timings for Monday is 8am - 4pm


----------



## Weltschmerz (Nov 27, 2015)

I asked the Student Affairs department for the planners, and they said they will hand those over on Monday. 
Apparently we'll be having the 'White Coat Ceremony' then, too. 
As far as the timings go...didn't really ask them, but my guess is 8 am to 4pm anyway.

- - - Updated - - -

....Oh wait lol. Someone already said the exact same thing


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

Weltschmerz said:


> I asked the Student Affairs department for the planners, and they said they would hand those over on Monday.
> Apparently we'll be having the 'White Coat Ceremony' then, too.
> As far as the timings go...didn't really ask them, but my guess is 8 am to 4pm anyway.


So they didn't give them to anyone???
We were just there to clap???
also we are supposed to go empty-handed on monday??i thought the planner would have something in it

- - - Updated - - -



Dr21 said:


> I guess they handed over at the start of the event.


 they didn't give anything at the start


----------



## Dr21 (Nov 24, 2013)

MaK96 said:


> So they didn't give them to anyone???
> We were just there to clap???
> also we are supposed to go empty-handed on monday??i thought the planner would have something in it
> 
> ...



yeah we were just there to attend the convocation and do some clapping


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

We are supposed to go straight to student affairs on Monday morning??
I have no idea what to do.:!::!:


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

Chill, you're not alone. There are 149 others too


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

So the first day was fun??


----------



## Weltschmerz (Nov 27, 2015)

Haha yes.
Although I would've liked it if we weren't made to sit in the lecture room for 2 hours( 8 AM - 10 AM) for nothing.
AND apparently the 'ragging' is going to continue for the entire week. 
A friend got fooled pretty bad today, too
Let's see what happens lol


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

What happened to your friend??
I was let off easy.....it was not physical abuse or demeaning..and they were very frank...
I think they were 2nd years.


----------



## Weltschmerz (Nov 27, 2015)

That's literally all the said friend told me. 
When I insisted to know, all I got was "Bas yar 'ganda dance' karwaya tha. "
What.
Talk about being cryptic...


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Could you guys please share your aggregates with us who aspire to get into Shalamar next year? 

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, Congratulations everyone. You guys are lucky to get into Shalamar. 

My brother couldn't make it last year, he really wanted to go there. I hope I make it.


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you and no problem, this year the highest was around 86% and the lowest was around 80%, you can check the merit list to get the accurate aggregates


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Queenbee said:


> Thank you and no problem, this year the highest was around 86% and the lowest was around 80%, you can check the merit list to get the accurate aggregates


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Weltschmerz (Nov 27, 2015)

The first list ended with an aggregate of 82 *something*, and the fifth( also the last ) list ended with 80.8, if I remember correctly.
And mine was 84%.
Even though the merit doesn't change much in the public sector medical colleges ( just a 0.2% drop if you compare the current year's to the last year's ), I would personally recommend that you get your hopes up for Shalamar only if you happen to score an aggregate of 82%+ ( you might get accepted with an even lower aggregate though, no one knows  ).
The Student Affairs Department can let you know where you stand beforehand, but if your aggregate's a bit too low, I don't think you will get an answer.
And in the uncertainty, you might end up paying some other college's fee ( UNLESS you're adamant about Shalamar no matter what and are willing to wait for a *hypothetical* 5th list ).
It's an excellent place, though, and you should hopefully make it.
Regardless, best of luck for your future! :thumbsup:


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Weltschmerz said:


> The first list ended with an aggregate of 82 *something*, and the fifth( also the last ) list ended with 80.8, if I remember correctly.
> And mine was 84%.
> Even though the merit doesn't change much in the public sector medical colleges ( just a 0.2% drop if you compare the current year's to the last year's ), I would personally recommend that you get your hopes up for Shalamar only if you happen to score an aggregate of 82%+ ( you might get accepted with an even lower aggregate though, no one knows  ).
> The Student Affairs Department can let you know where you stand beforehand, but if your aggregate's a bit too low, I don't think you will get an answer.
> ...


Thanks a lot man for the detailed overview.  So does the aggregate of Shalamar include some interview or entry test conducted by institute too? Or is it just the UHS aggregate only?


----------



## Weltschmerz (Nov 27, 2015)

It USED to be just the UHS aggregate, but now they've deducted 4% of the MCAT and substituted it with their own Multiple Mini Interview(s).
So NOW, it's:
10% Matric.
40% FSc.
46% MCAT.
4% Interview.
And there's no test.
A majority of my friends were under the impression that they'd end up having their admission rejected if they made a mistake or two in the interviews, but our worries were for naught, lol 
The interviews were actually very entertaining and appropriate, and everyone who's admitted in the college now had a good aggregate from the start, and didn't have the interviews impact their aggregates VERY negatively ( there WERE some slight decreases in the aggregates because of the interviews, but they were very, very slight ).


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Weltschmerz said:


> It USED to be just the UHS aggregate, but now they've deducted 4% of the MCAT and substituted it with their own Multiple Mini Interview(s).
> So NOW, it's:
> 10% Matric.
> 40% FSc.
> ...


Okay, I get it. 
You are very helpful indeed. Thank you! 
Guess, students from Shalamar are helpful from the core.  You and QueenBee both. 

So just asking, were you bullied/ragged?


----------



## Weltschmerz (Nov 27, 2015)

I was, albeit mildly. 
Had to sing a song and act as a waiter ( this was actually fun  ).
Nothing some of my friends went through though ( according to THEM ), and they keep telling me that, according to some of the seniors, the fooling is still going to continue, even though it's already been a week.
I've mostly been safe in this "orientation" week though, so let's see what happens


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Weltschmerz said:


> I was, albeit mildly.
> Had to sing a song and act as a waiter ( this was actually fun  ).
> Nothing some of my friends went through though ( according to THEM ), and they keep telling me that, according to some of the seniors, the fooling is still going to continue, even though it's already been a week.
> I've mostly been safe in this "orientation" week though, so let's see what happens


Oh so its not that bad. :roll:
Good to know.

Hope you remain the same i.e; safe. :cool!:


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> Oh so its not that bad. :roll:
> Good to know.


Actually it depends on which group gets to you..
Some people were ragged quite a bit. 
One guy was ragged 4 times....you should just know which places to avoid in the early days.


----------

